# Finally got my humidifier!



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I finally picked up a humidifier from Craigslist last night. $10. not too shabby.

Anyone else using a humidifier for their guitar storage space?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Yep, I have a humidifier in my guitar room along with incase humidifiers.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Do you keep your guitars in a case at all times? i cant bare having them put away, i like looking at them, plus, i just got a rockstand, so they're all sitting out.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

flashPUNK said:


> Do you keep your guitars in a case at all times? i cant bare having them put away, i like looking at them, plus, i just got a rockstand, so they're all sitting out.


Acoustics are put away for sure. Too dry out here in Calgary. Electrics sit around, my archtop is put away as well.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah, i've got em all out in the open..
I'm trying to find a good deal on a humidistat, so i can keep a really close eye on the levels in here.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Just got a unit for testing humidity, thought it was a problem. just affected 1 guitar, rest are Ok. running between 30 to 40 % naturally.(recommended 45%)
Put all my accoustics back in their cases this weekend with a little bowl & cotton batton & water just as a precaution. (hint- if you do this-guitar case must be in the standard missionary position - flat on it's back - LOL)
I am going to monitor the water disipation in the cases for the next little while just to be sure.( little bowls from mama's egg poacher work nicely, with a little thievery from her cotton batton stash)
Currently the electrics are in their stands, but I am now monitoring the room daily.L&M wanted $15. for a fancy thing that goes in the sound hole, but won't work for an "f" sound hole or if you have dean markley P-ups in the way.
With 6 accoustics @ $15 each plus tax, money saved may be used towards another guitar (LOL - Don) (spent $300 at L&M on other stuff anyway)
cheers
RIFF


----------

